# gut cuttin



## DARKWING773 (Feb 9, 2008)

okay i have been working out for 2weeks now and i have a puggy stomach and my wife has a fattt stomach what supplement can we take? and what helps loos it ? she needs to loss about 15lbs 10  of it in her stomach ? help us please


----------



## mac762339 (Feb 9, 2008)

The supplement is diet.Sorry I know thats not what you want to hear. There are supplements that can aid wait loss .But without a clean diet they will do nothing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 9, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> The supplement is diet.Sorry I know thats not what you want to hear. There are supplements that can aid wait loss .But without a clean diet they will do nothing.



Bump that. Too many people want a quick fix and a magic pill to lose the weight. The magic pill is really hard work and time and good diet. It's not what you want to hear but it is true. And you are saying after just 2 weeks of working out? If your wife is the same I would presume your diet is all wrong and what the two of you eat for dinner etc is the reason why you need to lose weight.

Anyone who is big can lose weight. There are so many excuses why they fail but 100% can. Sure for some it is harder then others. But it is always diet and knowledge of what you are eating. Most don't have a clue what they are eating and what is good for them. You need to have a good balance of food. Do not cut out a certain type (no carb diets etc) they are rubbish... short term they are good but pointless. You need lots of protein and low carbs and essential fats. No takeaways and eating out all the time. In most places you eat out a steak dinner etc can be your RDA of calories in 1 plate and sides etc. You need to drink lots of water and have no added salt on anything.

The great diet and healthy living will do most you need. The exercising will just add to that. They key word in regards to training is cardio. Plus weight training with low weight and high reps. If your stomach is the main problem then cardio is the key and stomach crunches will help. Get a personal trainer at the gym to construct a program for you and follow it.

I guarantee if you do all the above within 3 months (only 12 weeks) you will be made up and feel great and much more energetic. If after that time you want a supplement to add to your regime then just post and we will list many you can use to help you lose the weight. But they are pointless if you haven't got good foundations in place (diet, training, rest).

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## naase2004 (Mar 15, 2008)

mac762339 said:
			
		

> The supplement is diet.Sorry I know thats not what you want to hear. There are supplements that can aid wait loss .But without a clean diet they will do nothing.



Amen!


----------



## kaju (Mar 20, 2008)

all the above is true


----------



## body122506 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very well said Elvia.  :smoker:


----------

